# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις πανικού λόγω αυπνίας!

## al_ex

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Νεος στο forum όμως όχι νέος και στις αγχώδη διαταραχές,κρίσεις πανικού,αγοραφοβία κτλπ..

Η καινούρια μου ασχολία όσο αφορά τις κρίσεις πανικού ξεκίνησε την παρασκεύη αφού κατα τις 2 η ώρα το βραδάκι που πήγα να κοιμηθώ, βρέθηκα μέχρι τις 6:30-7 να στριφογυρίζω στο κρεβάτι. Βέβαια κοιμήθηκα απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι αλλά ο ύπνος ήταν σκατά.

Τότε δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί το έχω ξαναπάθει αρκετές φορές να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ και να στριφογυρνάω.

Το θέμα μου ξεκίνησε όταν την επόμενη μέρα είχα πάλι τα ίδια..άρχισε να με πιάνει ο φόβος και να πανικοβάλομαι..αυτή τη φορά προσπάθησα πάλι να κοιμηθώ 2 και στριφογύρνούσα μέχρι τις 7:30-8 οπου κοιμήθηκα κιόλας μέχρι τις 1 το μεσημέρι, και πάλι ο ύπνος ήταν κακής ποιότητας γιατί αισθανόμουν πως προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ και όχι οτι κοιμάμαι επειδή το θέλει ο οργανισμός μου.

Όπως ήταν λογικό, την επόμενη μέρα(3η)την πέρασα μέσα στην φοβία και στα ερωτιματικά για το τι μπορεί να έχω και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθω! Πέρασα απ'ολες τις πιθανές αρρώστιες μέχρι που βρήκα μια πολυ σπάνια κληρονομική αρρώστια που ακούει στο όνομα familial insomnia ή αλλιως FFI.
Κυριολεκτικά ο δημιουργός του wiki έφαγε μεγάλο κράξιμο απο μένα..

Περιττό να πω ότι χέστηκα απάνω μου, όλη η κυριακή μου μαύρισε. Στα συμπτώματα μέσα είχε και τις κρίσεις πανικού και έδεσε το γλυκό! Σύμφωνα με αυτή την αρρώστια δεν κοιμάσαι καθόλου μέχρι που μετά απο μεγάλο διάστημα αποχής απο τον ύπνο πεθαίνεις.(αφού κιόλας περάσεις τα στάδια των παραισθήσεων κτλπ..).

Να μην πολυλογώ το βράδι τις κυριακής είπα να το ξενυχτίσω περισσότερο και να κοιμηθώ στις 3(3 παρα τεταρτο για την ακριβεια). Τζίφος, και πάλι αισθανόμουν φοβία, μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι, σαν κάτι να κρατάει το κεφάλι μου σε εγρήγορση! 

Πέρασα το χειρότερο βράδι της ζωής μου και το εννοώ! Μέσα σε μια τραγική προσπάθεια να κοιμηθώ με έπιασε πανικός και κυριολεκτικά άρχισα να τρέμω, δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες, μπορείτε όλοι να φανταστείτε πως είναι να χάνεις τον έλεγχο και να τρελένεσαι σιγά σιγά βραδιάτικα επειδή φοβάσαι πως δεν θα ξανακοιμηθείς ποτέ στη ζωή σου μέχρι να πεθάνεις.

Πάλι καλά που έιχα προβλέψει σε περίπτωση που δεν θα με πιάσει ο ύπνος να έχω δίπλα μου βαλεριάνα..αφού πήρα ένα χάπι μετά από κάποια ώρα πανικού και παραληρήματος κοιμήθηκα επιτέλους..μάλλον η ώρα που κοιμήθηκα ήταν 5:30-6 και ξύπνησα στις 12 όπου ξανακοιμήθηκα μέχρι τις 2..

Ο ύπνος ήταν σαφώς καλύτερος από αυτούς τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Ολη μέρα μέχρι το απόγευμα είχα αυτη την αίσθηση που είναι κάπως ελαφρό το κεφάλι σου και σαν η πραγματικότητα να σου φαίνεται περίεργη και λίγο σαν να έχεις πιεί :p Μόλις μου πέρασαν και τα τελευταία συμπτώματα άρχίσα να έχω ευφορία! Ολο το απόγευμα αισθανόμουν σαν να γλύτωσα απο θάνατο και είμουν ο πιο χαρούμενος άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη!

Όπως και να έχει, τώρα που έρχεται η ώρα για ύπνο φοβάμαι μην έχω πάλι τα ίδια..
έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι πάνω στις αυπνίες και στην κρίση πανικού εξαιτίας αυτών? 

Εχω περάσει 3 μέρες μαρτυρικές μέρες με αυτόν τον φόβο, το κύριο ζήτημα είναι μην μου μείνει και συνεχίσω να ζω έτσι τα βράδια ή ακόμη χειρότερα μην πάσχω απο κανά FFI!

----------


## *Ghost*

Αυτη η ασθενεια εμφανιζεται μετα το 50ο ετος της ζωης σου! Εκτος και εισαι τοσο μεγαλος, ειναι απιθανο να το εχεις! :P Γενικα ειναι απιθανο να το εχεις, αλλα τελος παντων! :)

----------


## crazy_diamond

al_ex γεια και καλώς ήρθες :)

Έχεις μιλήσει με κάποιον ειδικό για το θέμα της αγχώδους διαταραχής; Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια θεραπεία;

Η βαλεριάνα βοηθάει πάντως πολύ. Τη χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ σε περιόδους μεγάλης πίεσης και άγχους, κυρίως επειδή είναι φυτική, 
με βοηθάει να κοιμάμαι αλλά και να είμαι γενικότερα ήρεμη.
Φοβάσαι και για απόψε.. Προτείνω να κάνεις ένα χλιαρό μπανάκι, να πάρεις τις βαλεριάνες σου (εως 3 κάψουλες μπορείς από τη γνωστή εταιρία που κυκλοφορεί) και να βάλεις λίγη χαλαρή μουσικούλα, ίσως να ξαπλώσεις και να διαβάσεις κάποιο βιβλίο, να μην σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς για άλλη μια νύχτα.

Αφού σε βοήθησε η βαλεριάνα να ηρεμήσεις και να κοιμηθείς γιατί δεν τη συνεχίζεις για λίγες μέρες να δεις πώς θα πας; 
Από προσωπική εμπειρία ξέρω ότι όσο λιγότερος ο ύπνος και η ξεκούραση τόσο πιο εύκολα μας παραλύει το άγχος, ο πανικός.

Σκέψου πάντως και το ενδεχόμενο να το αντιμετωπίσεις όλο αυτό με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού..

----------


## RainAndWind

Όλα τα βράδια της ζωής μου κοιμάμαι λιγότερο από όσους ξέρω. Αλλά δε νομίζω πως αυτό αποτελεί λόγο πανικού, είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν είναι άλλο το θέμα και απλά το ακουμπάς στον ύπνο? Αν δλδ έψαξες, βρήκες και πανικοβλήθηκες, θα σου έλεγα πως προσωπικά μου κάνει περισσότερο για υποχονδρία, παρά για διαταραχή ύπνου. Πάντως αν εξακολουθήσει και σου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη, πάντα μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε μία κλινική που να σου γίνει μελέτη ύπνου, αλλά και γι αυτό πρέπει να κοιμηθείς τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λολ. Σου κάνω πλάκα. Θα πρότεινα αντί να ψάχνεις πού να χωρέσεις τον εαυτό σου και τα "συμπτώματα", να αθλείσαι, ώστε το σώμα σου να κουράζεται, η σημερινή ζωή μάλλον μας αφήνει ενέργεια αξόδευτη, είναι περισσότερο εγκεφαλική η δραστηριότητα λόγω αλλαγών σε τρόπο ζωής, αλλά όταν δεν κουράζεται το κορμί, δε ζητάει και πολύ ή βαθύ ύπνο. Επίσης μπορείς να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι τόσο πολύ!:P

----------


## Korina12

3 μέρες ε?Εγώ ήμουν έτσι για πάνω από 6 μήνες,κοιμόμουν μόνο τις πρωινές ώρες και αν..Είχα αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ μ'αυτό το θέμα.Αλλά έζησα τελικά..Σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ τότε ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να ξανακοιμηθώ ποτέ και θα πεθάνω από αυπνία.Σαν ζόμπυ ήμουν.Δεν είναι καμία σπάνια ασθένεια.Είναι το άγχος για το αν θα μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς που σε κάνει να μην κοιμάσαι τελικά.Οσο λιγότερο το σκέφτεσαι τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## al_ex

Μαρτύριο παιδιά, χτες την έπεσα κατα τις 5 και μέχρι πρίν μισή ώρα στριφογυρνόυσα. μάλλον θα κοιτάξω να πάω σε ειδικό, με έχει πανικοβάλει αυτό το πράγμα..δηλάδη μακάρι να κοιμώμουν και 2 ώρες όπως είπε ο φίλος..εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου!

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας! 

ΥΓ: τα βαλεριάνα δεν κάνανε τίποτα χτες..

----------


## claire

1. έστω και λίγο κοιμάσαι, στην ασθένεια αυτή δεν κοιμάσαι καθόλου.
2. υπάρχουν και τα λεγόμενα micro-sleeps ο εγκέφαλος κλείνει για δευτερόλεπτα ή μερικά λεπτά (εσύ δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, νομίζεις πως απλώς έχεις αφαιρεθεί) και ξεκουράζεται όταν έχει στερηθεί ύπνο. (στην ασθένεια που αναφέρεις, ούτε αυτό συμβαίνει)
3. αν κοιμάσαι λίγο είναι λογικό να νιώθεις περισσότερο άγχος την επόμενη, αφού οι ορμόνες σου είναι σκατά από την αυπνία, είναι φυσιολογικό δεν χρειάζεται να σε τρομάζει.
4.δοκίμασε να κάνεις γυμναστική το απόγευμα.
5.εκτός από τη βαλεριάνα βοηθάει πάρα πολύ το τήλιο.
6. όσο το σκέφτεσαι τόσο χειροτερεύει το πρόβλημα. δηλαδή μπορεί απλά να είχες ένα βράδυ κακού ύπνου και τώρα έχεις μπει σε φαύλο κύκλο αυπνίας επειδή το σκέφτεσαι υπερβολικά και φοβάσαι. επίσης μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να κοιμηθεί πιο νωρίς απ'οτι είναι συνηθισμένος γιατί απλά θα μπεις σε φάση υπερέντασης. αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αρχίσεις να σηκώνεσαι πιο νωρίς άσχετα με την ώρα που κοιμήθηκες (πχ να σηκώνεσαι κάθε μέρα 10, κι ας κοιμήθηκες στις 7) κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσεις να θες να κοιμηθείς και νωρίτερα. να ξέρεις πάντως πως για να ρυθμίσεις το βιολογικό σου ρολόι θέλει αρκετό καιρό και υπομονή και αρκεί ένα βράδυ λάθος ύπνου για να ξαναχαλάσει. γι' αυτό πειθαρχία μέχρι να το ρυθμίσεις!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φιλε καλυτερα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο, ισως χρειαστει να παρεις καποιο υπνωτικο η αγχολυτικο προσωρινα για να σε βοηθησει, τι να σε κανει ρε συ η βαλεριανα.. παντως μην το αφηνεις ετσι... δεν ειναι αστεια αυτα τα πραγματα... εγω οταν ημουν σε μια περιεργη φαση τελος παντων κ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω 3 μερες ειχα τρελη υπερδιεγερση κ νευρα κ ημουν ευεξαπτη με το παραμικρο κ ολα μου φαινοντουσαν περιεργα κ επαθα κατι σαν παραισθηση δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, ενω καπνιζα κ ειχα σβησει τα τσιγαρα εξακολουθουσα να βλεπω καπνους μεσα στο δωματιο ενω δεν πιστευω οτι υπηρχαν αφου τα τσιγαρα τα ειχα σβησει, αυτο πως χαρακτηριζεται, ως παραισθηση?? ξερει κανενας να μου πει??

----------


## Korina12

Μήπως απλώς ήταν θολή η όρασή σου λόγω αυπνίας και κούρασης?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Oχι ρε συ δεν ενιωθα καθολου κουρασμενη ισα ισα μια χαρα διαθεση ειχα εξ ου κ οτι δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω, κανονικα εβλεπα τους καπνους ενω δεν ειχα αναμμενο τσιγαρο κ δεν εκανα κανα μπαφο ωστε να πω οτι ηταν απο κει, τα slim ειχα κανει κ οχι πολλα......:( δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο τι σκατα ητανε παντως το σκεφτομαι τωρα κ φρικαρω λιγακι....

----------


## claire

> Φιλε καλυτερα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο, ισως χρειαστει να παρεις καποιο* υπνωτικο* η αγχολυτικο προσωρινα για να σε βοηθησει, τι να σε κανει ρε συ η βαλεριανα.. παντως μην το αφηνεις ετσι... δεν ειναι αστεια αυτα τα πραγματα... εγω οταν ημουν σε μια περιεργη φαση τελος παντων κ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω 3 μερες ειχα τρελη υπερδιεγερση κ νευρα κ ημουν ευεξαπτη με το παραμικρο κ ολα μου φαινοντουσαν περιεργα κ επαθα κατι σαν παραισθηση δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, ενω καπνιζα κ ειχα σβησει τα τσιγαρα εξακολουθουσα να βλεπω καπνους μεσα στο δωματιο ενω δεν πιστευω οτι υπηρχαν αφου τα τσιγαρα τα ειχα σβησει, αυτο πως χαρακτηριζεται, ως παραισθηση?? ξερει κανενας να μου πει??


όχιιιιιι! μακριά! μακροπρόθεσμα σε κάνουν χειρότερα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> όχιιιιιι! μακριά! μακροπρόθεσμα σε κάνουν χειρότερα.


ρε συ δεν ειπα για παντα οτι θα παιρνει, προσωρινα ισως χρειαστει 1-2 φορες κ αυτο θα του το πει ο γιατρος του, με 1-2 φορες δεν παθαινεις τιποτα, αφου λεει οτι δεν μπορει με τιποτα να κοιμηθει.... τεσπα ας παει σε καποιον ειδικο να του πει τι να κανει δεν ειναι αστεια πραγματα παντως οι αυπνιες που συνεχιζονται για μερες........

----------


## carrot

> Φιλε καλυτερα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο, ισως χρειαστει να παρεις καποιο υπνωτικο η αγχολυτικο προσωρινα για να σε βοηθησει, τι να σε κανει ρε συ η βαλεριανα.. παντως μην το αφηνεις ετσι... δεν ειναι αστεια αυτα τα πραγματα... εγω οταν ημουν σε μια περιεργη φαση τελος παντων κ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω 3 μερες ειχα τρελη υπερδιεγερση κ νευρα κ ημουν ευεξαπτη με το παραμικρο κ ολα μου φαινοντουσαν περιεργα κ επαθα κατι σαν παραισθηση δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, ενω καπνιζα κ ειχα σβησει τα τσιγαρα εξακολουθουσα να βλεπω καπνους μεσα στο δωματιο ενω δεν πιστευω οτι υπηρχαν αφου τα τσιγαρα τα ειχα σβησει, αυτο πως χαρακτηριζεται, ως παραισθηση?? ξερει κανενας να μου πει??


Μπορεί όντως να είδες λίγο καπνό. Και γω πριν λίγες μέρες άκουσα ένα περίεργο θόρυβο (κράτησε και λίγη ώρα!) δίπλα απ'το κρεβάτι μου και κοιμήθηκα με τα φώτα ανοιχτά. Είχα πολύ καιρό να κοιμηθώ με τα φώτα ανοιχτά αφού είχα συνηθήσει πλέον να κοιμάμαι σε πλήρης σκοτος τα βράδια.
Ωστόσο κοιμάμαι και τα μεσημέρια πολλές φορές, μια κούραση γενικά δεν ξέρω γιατί.
Θα την βρούμε τη λύση που θα πάει.

----------


## claire

περνάει πάντως. αρκεί να μην το σκέφτεσαι και αγχώνεσαι για τον ύπνο.

εκτός να είναι σύμπτωμα άλλης πάθησης...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μπορεί όντως να είδες λίγο καπνό. Και γω πριν λίγες μέρες άκουσα ένα περίεργο θόρυβο (κράτησε και λίγη ώρα!) δίπλα απ'το κρεβάτι μου και κοιμήθηκα με τα φώτα ανοιχτά. Είχα πολύ καιρό να κοιμηθώ με τα φώτα ανοιχτά αφού είχα συνηθήσει πλέον να κοιμάμαι σε πλήρης σκοτος τα βράδια.
> Ωστόσο κοιμάμαι και τα μεσημέρια πολλές φορές, μια κούραση γενικά δεν ξέρω γιατί.
> Θα την βρούμε τη λύση που θα πάει.


ρε συ παιζει να ηταν ψυχωτικο συμπτωμα?? να ηταν παραισθηση?? αφου τους εβλεπα κανονικα τους καπνους!! ημουν σε up επεισοδιο οπως σου ειπα, εχω ακουσει οτι σ αυτα τα επεισοδια πολλες φορες ενδεχεται να εχεις κ καποια συμπτωματα ψυχωσης χωρις ομως να εχεις ψυχωση αυτη καθεαυτη, παιζει να ταν κατι τετοιο??? παντως απο τοτε δεν το χω ξαναπαθει...

----------


## carrot

> ρε συ παιζει να ηταν ψυχωτικο συμπτωμα?? να ηταν παραισθηση?? αφου τους εβλεπα κανονικα τους καπνους!! ημουν σε up επεισοδιο οπως σου ειπα, εχω ακουσει οτι σ αυτα τα επεισοδια πολλες φορες ενδεχεται να εχεις κ καποια συμπτωματα ψυχωσης χωρις ομως να εχεις ψυχωση αυτη καθεαυτη, παιζει να ταν κατι τετοιο??? παντως απο τοτε δεν το χω ξαναπαθει...


Μην δίνεις πολύ σημασία. Όση περισσότερη δίνεις τόσο βουνό θα σου φανεί το όλο θέμα.
Γύρνα την πλάτη σου στον Σατανά κι αυτός θα φύγει! Κάπως έτσι :p

----------


## Lacrymosa

Thanks insect!! Πισω μου σ εχω σατανα που λεμε χεχεχεχε!!

Απλα ρε συ εχω διαβασει για καποια συνδεση ψυχωτικων-μανιακων επεισοδιων, οτι δλδ μπορει καποιες φορες στην up φαση της διπολικης να εχεις κ στοιχεια ψυχωσης χωρις ομως να εχεις ψυχωση, δλδ παιζει κατι αναλογο με την ντοπαμινη??? ... τεσπα, ο,τι κ να ηταν σημασια εχει οτι περασε!!!!! :p

----------


## carrot

Δεν ξέρω.. θαρρώ πως η ψύχωση είναι ένας ζωντανός εφιάλτης.. όχι η χαρά που λένε τρελάθηκε από την χαρά του.
Το ίδιο άτομο βέβαια σε άλλη φάση μπορεί να νομίζει ότι είναι ο Θεός.
Η ψύχωση απότι έχω ακούσει έχει συμβεί σε πολύ κόσμο. Άλλοι την ξεπερνάνε πιο εύκολα άλλοι πιο δύσκολα.
Το ότι αναρρωτιέσαι αν ήταν ψύχωση αυτό που έπαθες μάλλον δεν σε κάνει άρρωστη, clinical insane που λένε.
Οι ψυχίατροι έλεγαν παλιά πως ένας σχιζοφρενής δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει πως είναι άρωστος. Από τότε όμως που αυξήθηκε η πελατεία βγήκαν ένα σωρό νέες ψυχικές ασθένεις με υποκατηγορίες και μια αιώνια καραμέλα για να δικαιολοείται ένα άγονο κοινωνικό σύστημα.
Φαίνεται επίσης πως μια ψύχωση αναπαράγει τα ερεθίσματα που έχει δεχτεί κάποιος από το περιβάλλον του, όπως για παράδειγμα το παραλίριμα ενός Ισλαμιστή θα είναι για τον Αλάχ ενώ ενός χριστιανού για τον Θεό, Χριστό έτσι όπως του τον διδάξανε σε άλλη χώρα.
Είναι ισως περισσότερο spiritual πνευματικη η όλη διαδικασία παρά κάποιο γενετικό-βιολογικό, πρόβλημα.
Μαι άλλη άποψη λέει ότι η ψύχωση είναι μια φυσική εξέλιξη ενάντια σε μια ιδιαίτερα αρνητική εμπειρία/ πραγματικότητα
, είναι σαν τον κουτσό που δεν βλέπει οτι δεν έχει πόδια, κάπως έτσι. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα, ούτε έχω κάποια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου, αυτά είναι κάποια γενικά συμπεράσματα από ερευνα.
Happy now Lacry?

----------


## Lacrymosa

στην διπολικη παιζει νομιζω περισσοτερο το υπερβολικα ανεβασμενο συναισθημα, δλδ τρελη διαθεση κ ενεργεια (στα up επεισοδια)...

σχετικα με το τελευταιο που ειπες, οταν ημουν up ενιωθα οτι θα γινω rockstar κ μαλιστα ηθελα να στειλω στιχους μου σε καποια συγκροτηματα, αυτο ειναι αποκλειστικα χαρακτηριστικο της διπολικης η αυτες οι ιδεες μεγαλειου κτλ παιζουν κ στις ψυχωσεις????

----------


## carrot

Αυτή η αίσθηση μεγαλείου είναι αυτό που έχουν ονομάσει μανία, έτσι το διαχωρήζουν από την κατάσταση της ψύχωσης. Θαρρώ πως έτσι είναι, δεν ξέρω, ίσως να είναι το ίδιο πράγμα βασικά.

----------


## al_ex

Παιδιά, σίγουρα το σκέφτομαι πολύ, βασίκα είναι το μόνο που σκέφτομαι..το αν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ το βράδι. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το κάνει χειρότερα..όπως και να έχει, μίλησα με 2 γιατρούς και μου είπαν να ξεκινήσω γυμναστική και ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου. μου είπαν βέβαια να κάνω προληπτικές εξετάσεις για να μου φύγει η παθολογική φοβία.

Μεγάλο λούκι παιδιά. Κάποιος είπε πως η ψύχωση είναι εφιάλτης..μπα..μπροστά στις αυπνίες δεν είναι τίποτα..η μάλλον μπροστα στην αδυναμία ύπνου οποιαδήποτε ώρα. Νομίζω πως το σκέφτομαι πολύ..κάθε φορά που περνάει η σκέψη πως δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ αρχίζει μια διεργασία άγχους και πανικού που με αποτρέπει απο το να χαλαρώσω..μέχρι τώρα με έχει πάει:

Παρασκεύη: έπεσα για ύπνο στις 2 και μέχρι τις 6-7 στριφογυρνούσα. Απο τις 7-1 κοιμήθηκα επιτέλους αλλά ήταν πολύ ταραγμένος ύπνος.

Σαββατο: έπεσα για ύπνο στις 2 πάλι και πάλι μέχρι τις 7 στριφογυρνούσα. Τελικά με πήρε ο ύπνος απο τις 7 μέχρι τη 1.

Κυριακή: έπεσα για ύπνο στις 3 παρά και μετά απο άγχος και πανικό κατα τις 5 παρά πίνω 1 βαλεριάνα..μετά απο αρκετή ώρα πανικού κοιμήθηκα και ξυπνησα στις 12 όπου ξανακοιμήθηκα μέχρι τις 2.

Δευτέρα: Χειρότερη μέρα so far αφού δεν κοιμήθηκα καθόλου. έπεσα για ύπνο κατα τις 5 παρά γιατί έπρεπε να είμαι κάπου μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα και τίποτα πάλι τα ίδια, ήπια ένα βαλεριάνα κατα τις 7-8 το οποίο δεν μου έκανε τίποτα. είχα αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ. μετά ήπια άλλα 2 και πάλι τίποτα..μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι έμεινα άυπνος! 
Να κάνω μια σημείωση ότι έπιασα τον εαυτό μου σε φάσεις απλά να έχει τα μάτια κλειστά για πολλή ώρα, δεν ξέρω αν κοιμώμουν! δεν θυμάμαι κάποιο όνειρο. όπως και να έχει έυχομαι να μην το ζήσει κανείς αυτό που περνάω. Αύριο θα πάω να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις που μου πρότεινε ο γιατρός.

Γενικά με έχει καταβάλει ο φόβος και ο πανικός. Δεν ξέρω αν αισθάνομαι κουρασμένος ή απλά είμια πανικοβλημένος..είναι πολύ mess η κατάσταση..και έλεος είμαι 26 αν έχω απο τώρα τέτοια μετά τι θα μου συμβαίνει?

Εχει τύχει σε κάποιον απο έσας αυτό που μου συμβαίνει? δηλαδή χωρίς λόγο και αιτία έτσι ξαφνικά να μην μπορείτε να κοιμηθήτε?

Είναι κάτι που περνάει ή θα με ταλαιπορεί μήνες/χρόνια? Βασικά έχω χέστει που λένε..

----------


## RainAndWind

αλ, όσο ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ να κοιμηθείς, τόσο αγχώνεσαι, το αυτί σου πιάνει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ, και τον παραμικρό θόρυβο, το ισχνότατο ψιθύρισμα, το αέρινο θρόισμα, λολ
Λέω να πηγαίνεις για ύπνο, δίχως τον σκοπό του ύπνου. Δηλαδή πάρε μαζί σου ένα βιβλίο, δες μια ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου στην κρεβατοκάμαρα, τι καλύτερο για να σε πάρει ο ύπνος, χαχαα
Σου λέω βέβαια τη συμβουλή, αλλά ας μην ξεχάσω να σημειωθεί στα πρακτικά ότι γι αυτό το λόγο έχω διαβάσει στη ζωή μου 834040384391572 βιβλία.:D

----------


## Militon

Αδελφέ, τα έχεις συζητήσει αυτά με έναν ειδικό; Ένας νευρολόγος-ψυχίατρος θα μπορούσε να σου πει σίγουρα τί να κάνεις... Με τις βαλεριάνες πάντως προσωπικά δεν έχω δεί καμία αλλαγή (λόγω απλής αυπνίας) είτε έχω πάρει μία ή τρείς, Τα lexotanil όμως είναι άλλο φρούτο! Τέλος πάντων το βασικό είναι να σου γίνει διάγνωση, Από το wiki και τον κάποιο που σου είπε κάτι δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. 

ΥΓ: Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι βαλεριάνες είναι ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο, δεν το παίρνεις όποτε θέλεις και χωρίς μια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή που δεν περιέχει κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## claire

al_ex εγώ το έχω περάσει ακριβώς αυτό που λες και σου ξαναλέω ότι θα γίνεις καλά με τον καιρό, αρκεί να μην το σκέφτεσαι. μην μπλέξεις με χάπια, υπνωτικά και μαλακίες! αν και οι περισσότεροι γιατροί δεν δίνουν τέτοια, αλλά αντισταμινικά που φέρνουν υπνηλία. 

εγώ περασα ένα πολύ στρεσογόνο γεγονός και με είχε χτυπήσει στον ύπνο, και μετά αγχωνόμουν για το αν θα κοιμηθώ (άκουγα και τον κάθε μαλάκα που μου έλεγε ότι αν δεν κοιμηθείς 8 ώρες ήρθε η καταστροφή του κόσμου ) και το πρόβλημα παρέμενε.
μην ανησυχείς θα την παλέψεις, και με λιγότερο ύπνο αντέχεις, είσαι νέος. δες και αυτό που σου λέει η ρέιν, πολύ καλή συμβουλή. και κάνε γυμναστική, θα σε βοηθήσει απίστευτα. όπως και το τήλιο, δοκίμασε το και αυτό.

----------


## claire

> Αδελφέ, τα έχεις συζητήσει αυτά με έναν ειδικό; Ένας νευρολόγος-ψυχίατρος θα μπορούσε να σου πει σίγουρα τί να κάνεις... Με τις βαλεριάνες πάντως προσωπικά δεν έχω δεί καμία αλλαγή (λόγω απλής αυπνίας) είτε έχω πάρει μία ή τρείς, Τα lexotanil όμως είναι άλλο φρούτο! Τέλος πάντων το βασικό είναι να σου γίνει διάγνωση, Από το wiki και τον κάποιο που σου είπε κάτι δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. 
> 
> ΥΓ: *Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι βαλεριάνες είναι ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο, δεν το παίρνεις όποτε θέλεις και χωρίς μια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή που δεν περιέχει κάποια πράγματα.*


όχι, δεν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## al_ex

Τελικά κοιμήθηκα...και ξύπνησα πρίν απο λίγο! Την έπεσα κατά τις 12 και στριφογυρνούσα μέχρι τις 2-2:30 αφού άρχισαν πάλι οι φοβίες προσπάθησα να τις καταπολεμήσω με βάση αυτά που μου είπαν οι γιατροί(ότι είναι στο κεφάλι μου και ότι δεν έχω τίποτα) έτσι αυτό μου έδωσε θάρρος (αν και νομίζω ότι έπαιξε ένας μεγάλος αριθμός παραγόντων ρόλο στο ότι κοιμήθικα.) 

_Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι δεν πήρα ουτε βαλεριάνα ούτε τίποτα για να κοιμηθώ._

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι σκέψεις μου και οι φοβίες μου κάθε φορά που έπεφτα για ύπνο δεν με άφηναν σε ησυχία! Κάθε φορά που έκανα μια αρνιτική σκέψη ξεκινούσε μια σειρά απο οργανικές αντιδράσεις, κόμποι στο στομάχι, μυρμιγκιάσματα στα χέρια και άλλα πολλά, άντε κοιμήσου έτσι..

Περιττό να πω ότι το wikipedia θα το σβήσω απο τα favorites, μόνο προβλήματα μου έχει δημιουργήσει και όχι μονο τώρα αλλά απο τότε που θυμάμαι να έχω θέματα με φοβίες, αγχώδη διαταραχές, κρίσης πανικού, θυμάμαι ότι πάντα υπήρχε ένα ιντερνετ το οποίο με έβαζε στην πρίζα..και στην ουσία θα με έκανε χειρότερα..

χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, κάποτε διάβασα ένα άρθρο για τις εμβοές, τότε ήταν που παρατήρησα ότι έχω και εγώ εμβοές και μάλιστα πολύ δυνατές...προφανώς καταλαβαίνετε τι πέρασα μετά.. 1 βδομάδα δεν κοιμώμουν τα βράδια γιατί άκουγα τον ήχο..έναν ήχο που πρίν διαβάσω το ******** άρθρο δεν θα το είχα πάρει πρέφα με τίποτα..έτσι και τώρα, διάβασα χίλια δύο, μου έκαναν το κεφάλι ΝΑ και πέρασα 4 εφιαλτικές νύχτες..Γιαυτό μακριά απο το ίντερνετ και απο το "συμπτώματα Χ" στο google, καλύτερα να πάτε απευθείας σε γιατρό αν αισθανθείτε κάτι παρά να το ψάξετε στο ίντερνετ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αυτή η αίσθηση μεγαλείου είναι αυτό που έχουν ονομάσει μανία, έτσι το διαχωρήζουν από την κατάσταση της ψύχωσης. Θαρρώ πως έτσι είναι, δεν ξέρω, ίσως να είναι το ίδιο πράγμα βασικά.


Ιnsect happy now!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ανωθεν μηνυμα αν κ απανταω σ αυτο για να μην κανω 2 διαφορετικα ποστσ... Ετσι ειναι πιστευω οπως τα λες, καποιους τους συμφερει να τα ονομαζουν καπως κ να τα ερμηνευουν καπως ωστε να κερδιζουν η για οπουσδηποτε αλλους παραγοντες παιζουν στη μεση..
Τωρα αμα ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως ψυχωση κ μανια, δεν νομιζω, απλα καποιες φορες στη μανια μπορει να εχεις στοιχεια ψυχωσης.. πολυ πιθανον να χα κι εγω... αλλα σημασια εχει οτι περασε κ δεν μου ξαναεμφανιστηκε, αρα ηταν στα πλαισια του επεισοδιου...

----------


## Lacrymosa

al_ex μου χει τυχει κι εμενα αυτο αλλα οχι αναιτια αλλα επειδη σε σενα δεν μπορεις να βρεις αιτια πανε ρε συ σ ενα γιατρο μην το αφηνεις ετσι οκ??

----------


## al_ex

Lacrymosa πάλι καλά μου πέρασε! Δες τι έγραψα πιο πάνω :cool: παρ'ολα αυτά, αυτή η ιστορία μου άφησε μικρά ψυχολογικά υπολείματα που περιμένω να φύγουν σιγα σιγα..;) 

Πάντως ήταν μια πολυ κακη εμπειρία αλλα ταυτόχρονα και μάθημα....παιδιά το ξαναλέω μακριά απο το ίντερνετ όσο αφορά τα θέματα υγείας σας. Μπορεί να αισθάνεστε κάτι, να δείτε στο ίντερνετ 100 λόγους που μπορεί να σας συμβαίνει και μέχρι να διαπιστωσετε το αντίθετο να σας έχει φύγει η μισή σας ζωη..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Al_ex χαιρομαι!! :)
Σ αυτο για το ιντερνετ συμφωνω κ επαυξανω!! Καλα κανεις κ τα λες να τα ακουω κι εγω κ αλλοι !!!

----------

